# What kind of brush for everyday brushing?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

There's another thread going on about this. I posted some links on there. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-grooming/117287-slicker-vs-pin-brush.html


----------



## i luv max (Jul 25, 2012)

our dog wont let us brush him. he keeps biting the brush and playing, hes only 1 yr. old, any ideas?


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Lola212 said:


> What kind of brush (slicker, pin, comb, wood) do you use for daily brushing?


I like the pin brushes for everyday. 

The best ones I have found are Chris Christensen brushes. The shampoo Clean Start is great too.


----------



## Portia18 (Aug 5, 2012)

When Portia was a few months old I would try to brush her for short very brief sessions. During that time to make it more relaxing I would either hold in one hand in a fist a treat she could lick at the entire session but never get to until the end. Or you could try giving her a stuffed kong while brushing. The goal isn't to actually groom her but to get her to relax and enjoy the experience. Worked for my Golden. Hope this helps!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Undercoat rake and Zoom Groom primarily.


----------

